# Columbus!



## newbuck (Apr 29, 2013)

Hey there, everyone,

I'm a student at OSU from out of state. I grew up picking mushrooms with my dad on the east coast, but never found a morel. I've been lurking this site for a little while now, and finally decided to register after heading out looking for morels...and failing.

SO....if there's anyone in the Columbus area (or anyone with knowledge of the area) that would be willing to point me in the right direction...preferably close to campus...I would be very grateful.

Cheers!


----------



## shrooner (Apr 13, 2013)

Hey Newbuck you can go down by the River and walk the High part of the Bank and Find Morels There, also you can go North on 315 you will be able to tell when you start to get out of town There a Bike Trail and walking Lane that follows the River just walk the Trail and Look at the Best looking places for Morels which is the Dark Damp looking spots and you should be able to find Plenty there Just Not that many People in Col that even knows what a Morel is, Also around Campus walk the streets where the Older Houses are and if you see any trees with High Grass around them Ask the Home Owner (Mostly Renter) and more will let you Look then you think' Hope this Helps you Find your 1st Morels Oh and The Bike trail I was speaking of May come all the way down to the Campus now its been a few years since I have been on the Trail But it was sch to go all the way Down Town. Jim


----------



## newbuck (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks for your reply, shrooner...I'm just a little hesitant to pick anything near the river after taking a long stroll there one day and seeing all the warning signs not to fish there on account of sewage draining into the Olentangy.

In short: Poop mushrooms? Ehhhhhhh....


----------



## hugh (Apr 15, 2013)

Newbuck: good to have you on the morel board. I am a professor at OSU and have been hunting here for 15 years. There are morels in Columbus city parks, but you have to know where to look. Ideally, you need to find rich woods with lots of big elm and ash (tulip poplar, cherry and apple also good to look for). Some sections along the rivers are good, but you generally won't find them in low flood plains where it's just too wet -- and yes, the sewage issue is also a reason to maybe not hunt the Ol'an'stinky. You should also consider joining the Ohio Mushroom Society, which does a number of morel hunts and then summer and fall mushroom hunts up through October or so: http://ohiomushroomsociety.wordpress.com/


----------



## newbuck (Apr 29, 2013)

Hey hugh, thanks for your reply (again)!

What are you teaching here? I'm actually in one of the grad schools. I really like it here (would LOVE it here with some morels though!).

I will probably end up joining the Mushroom Society if I get skunked out for the remainder of this year. Assuming I can afford it...loans are doing a doozy on me.

Any chance you'd be willing to share a particular spot that's within a reasonable distance from OSU? Or, how receptive are you to having a guest in the field? I promise to give you as many of the mushrooms I find as you want!

Thanks in advance,
newbuck


----------

